# Need WFPB recipes for man who doesn't cook.



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If I'm not cooking, the odds of anyone else sticking to WFPB are low.

I need recipes few ingredients, minimal prep, and good flavors.

My target audience is not really fond of avocados, but will eat them if prepped and served.

Yes, he plays the helpless man card.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I need recipes few ingredients, minimal prep, and good flavors.


I like to snack on hummus when I want something "healthy".


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

WFPB? Water, fire, and peanut butter?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Whole Food Plant Based.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Plant based tells me corn bread and beans. Topped with molasses. Mater juice n vodka.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Low sugar.
No dairy or alcohol.

You guys are funny.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here are a few of my easy favs:

No sugar/oil (ie, natural) peanut butter on toasted Dave's Killer Bread or spread on celery
Carroll Shelby chili mix prepared as directed with the addition of canned beans (Kidney, black, pinto,etc)
Stir fry yesterday's rice, frozen or fresh corn, and a can of chili beans. Serve on WW tortillas with lettuce, onion and tomato.
Store-bought pico de gallo and no-salt tortilla chips
Bake potato wedges from raw russet potatoes for 1 hour at 400º. Serve with Heinz ketchup (the kind sweetened with honey)
Chop up some mushrooms, stir fry, add favorite BBQ sauce, serve on WW bun with lettuce, tomato, onion, and pickle chips.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Somebody that isnt concerned enough to learn to feed themselves, its probably a lost cause. Unless somebody volunteers to be his personal slave and take responsibility for feeding him.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hermit John, it is easy to be critical from a distance. His wife passed, he has always been cooked for, he has type two diabetes that we are turning around.For example, he is eating squash, which he never had before. I am proud of his willingness to change from chicken fried steak or biscuits and sausage gravy to stir fry vegetables and brown rice and other plant based options. 

I can work around his “helplessness” affectation.

He is trying. I am terrifically proud of his efforts. I am willing to help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, Cabin Fever.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

How's this going?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Do you have a new generation pressure cooker like an Instant Pot? If you do, you could put all the ingredients in the bowl and put it in the refrigerator. All he would have to do is put it in the I-Pot and set it to 8 minutes.

I eat a lot of potatoes, so I put 5 or 6 in I-Pot and steam for 20 minutes, then store in refrigerator. Then I can use them for hash browns, french fries, potato salad, and anything else using potatoes. I also make stews that last for a few days. Same with soups and chli.


----------

